# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB FFXIV Gil 2-3mil. Goblin NA server. Will pay paypl

## Profpoke

Like the title says. Must have a high rep. Will pay first perfectly fine as long as you have a high rep. Paying by paypal.

Waiting to see who can provide me. My skype is momolade1. A very well known skype if you search me on google.

----------


## Profpoke

I'm still looking

----------


## Profpoke

Bump. Does anyone have some for sale?

----------

